# Excited to have this near me



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That looks great!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Nice! You should enjoy that! I think Luke would have loved dock diving, but I couldn't find anywhere nearby that did it. Luckily, he enjoyed lots of time at the ocean and in our pool.


----------

